# who has NOKON/METAWIRE installed?



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

question for those who have installed a sealed cable system on their Litespeeds. how were you able to route the cable liner through the barrel adjusters? drilling them to size seems to weaken their strength to the point of breaking, esp since they are soft titanium.


----------

